# Different gearing in diff?



## killerLS2goat (Feb 28, 2007)

i was told by someone that i could lower the gears in the rear diff to make it pull better times at the track just take away from top end. does anyone know of any good places? sry i am new to the forum.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Good places to buy gears? Good places to have gears installed? What exactly are you asking?

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=2005


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

maybe go to ls1gto.com and look in the drivetrain section..thousands of threads there and its alot more alive over there so you will find 10x the sponsors and alot of help


----------

